# منهج دراسي متكامل عن طرق حفر الصخور بالتفجير والماكينات من جامعة أريزونا قسم التعدين



## طارق البخاري (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جايبلكم اليوم منهج رااااااائع عن طرق حفر الصخور بالتفجير والآلات مع أنواع المتفجرات والماكينات
المستخدمة في هذا المجال من جامعة أريزونا الأمريكية قسم هندسة التعدين والجيولوجيا الهندسية وهذا رابط التحميل :

http://www.wikifortio.com/525155/Rock Excavation.pdf


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (19 يناير 2008)

الف مليون شكر 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على الموضوع الجميل دا ونتمنى المزسد انشاء اللة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (22 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاك اللة خيرا ونرجو المزيد اخوانك فى هندسة تعدين الازهر


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً لكم على المرور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Drilling-Engineer (4 فبراير 2008)

تسلم حبيبي ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## علاء الهدي (7 فبراير 2008)

البرنامج لا يحمل


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 فبراير 2008)

*شكر و رد*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلاً على هذه التعليقات المشجعة

يا أخ علاء أنا جربت الرابط وهو عندي شغال 100%


----------



## sayedrabe (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> جايبلكم اليوم منهج رااااااائع عن طرق حفر الصخور بالتفجير والآلات مع أنواع المتفجرات والماكينات
> المستخدمة في هذا المجال من جامعة أريزونا الأمريكية قسم هندسة التعدين والجيولوجيا الهندسية وهذا رابط التحميل :
> ...





الرابط غير موجود 
File with ID '525155' doesn't exist or has expired and is no longer available
نت​منى تجديده


----------



## طارق البخاري (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

والله قد تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك يا مشرفنا على المجهود الذي تقوم به من أجل هذا المنتدى فبارك الله فيك على هذه التنبيهات الرائعات, وهذا رابط جديد للملف :

http://rapidshare.com/files/136064770/Rock_Excavation.pdf.html


وأعتذر للأخوة السعوديون وكل من يحجب عنهم موقع الرابيدشير وأطلب من أحد الأخوة أن يعيد رفعه في موقع آخر.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> والله قد تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك يا مشرفنا على المجهود الذي تقوم به من أجل هذا المنتدى فبارك الله فيك على هذه التنبيهات الرائعات, وهذا رابط جديد للملف :
> 
> ...



شكرا لك على سرعة الاستجابة وان استطعت ان ترفعه على موقع اخر حتى يستفيد جميع الاعضاء


----------



## حمدى حسن (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مواضيعك المميزة فى مجال التعدين وهندسة الماجم


----------



## ع العرفى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ حمزة السلفى وجعلها الله بميزان حسناتك وزادك الله علما وحرصا


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ ابو حمزة وجزاك الله خيرا يارب


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا هندسة بس الرابط معطوب


----------



## محمد الطاهير (14 أبريل 2010)

the file is not available please load it up again
thank u


----------



## dmaha (15 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى تجديد الرابط الاخ ابوحمزة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar1978 (21 أبريل 2010)

This file not found best regards


----------



## طارق البخاري (24 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم على التنبيه وسأقوم برفعه قريبا -بإذن الله- بمجرد رجوعي من الحقل


----------



## محمد19775 (22 فبراير 2018)

اخي بارك الله بك 
الرابط لا يعمل 
لو تفضلت برفع رابط جديد آخر.



أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> جايبلكم اليوم منهج رااااااائع عن طرق حفر الصخور بالتفجير والآلات مع أنواع المتفجرات والماكينات
> المستخدمة في هذا المجال من جامعة أريزونا الأمريكية قسم هندسة التعدين والجيولوجيا الهندسية وهذا رابط التحميل :
> ...


----------



## طارق البخاري (22 فبراير 2018)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


إليك رابط جديد:
Rock Blasting


----------



## alshangiti (2 مارس 2018)

منهج متكامل جزاك الله خيرا شكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## أبونوافل (9 يونيو 2018)

best thanks sir


----------

